# comment transferer  film MP4/ AC3 sur iPAD



## bernie14 (14 Novembre 2011)

j'ai effectué la conversion de film enMP4 pour l'avoir sur mon iPad 5,1 , mais je ne sais pas le transferer depuis mon iMAC vers iPad.
comment proceder ? j'ai essayé avec itunes ,ma procedure ne doit pas etre bonne 
merci d'avance pour la methode pas a pas


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

Hello papy 

si si c'est bien par iTunes

vérifie l'onglet film lorsque le papad est connecté, là tu choisis quel film synchroniser 

au fait, il est bien dans iTunes ton film ? comment/avec quoi as tu fait la conversion ?


----------



## bernie14 (14 Novembre 2011)

les films provenant de iTunes no ploblem, mais là il s'agit de films que j'ai sur DVD (Achetes,pas des copies)que je souhaite transferer sur l'ipad pour la durée des congés ,je les ai copiés en mp4 pour les lire sur mon ipad personnel.
avec handbrake pas de probleme ils sont sur mon iMac , mais les transferer sur mon iPad , je ne sais pas faire.
merci


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2011)

ok

pas à pas

ouvre iTunes

fais glisser ce fichier dans iTunes

ok ?


----------



## bernie14 (15 Novembre 2011)

la question était mal posée, mais la réponse est concise, elle a l'avantage de me renvoyer au travail minimum a fournir pour comprendre avant d'encombrer le forum...
merci pour la leçon


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2011)

bernie14 a dit:


> la question était mal posée, mais la réponse est concise, elle a l'avantage de me renvoyer au travail minimum a fournir pour comprendre avant d'encombrer le forum...
> merci pour la leçon



oulah non, point de leçon de ma part !  pas du tout ! 

tu demandais un pas à pas, c'est ce que je t'ai fourni 

mon "ok ?"  final attendait ta confirmation pour passer à l'étape suivante

donc c'est bon ? tu y es arrivé ? 

à+


----------



## bernie14 (15 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> oulah non, point de leçon de ma part !  pas du tout !
> l'Ironie sous-jacente  etait meritée , mais j'avais tellement essayé de choses beaucoup plus tordues sans reussite ...il est vrai que je raccorde l'ipad  indifféremment avec l' iMac  et avec le  Macbook...
> enfin j'ai reussi a mettre qq. films (4) ajoutés a mes films de famille, j'aimerais en mettre plus pour meubler les 11 heures d'avion qui m'attendent , mais certains film sont refusés ,la raison donnée "n'a pu etre converti par itunes" pourtant ma procedure est toujours la meme avec handbreak ?
> tu demandais un pas à pas, c'est ce que je t'ai fourni
> ...


a + j'espère car j'ai encore 30Go de disponible


----------



## Arlequin (16 Novembre 2011)

oulah, on va aussi revoir comment faire une citation proprement 

bonjour

où en es tu ?

où bloque tu ? 

dis moi ce que sont les fichiers, où ils sont, ce que tu en as fait

je veux TOUT savoir 

quel préréglage utilisé dans handbrake ? 

tu décolle quand ? 
à+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

Procédure

1) mettre le dvd dans l'ordi
2) ouvrir handbrake
3) choisir le titre à encoder
4) choisir la destination (là ousseque le fichier sera enregistré)
5) ouvrir le tiroir des preset (cmd+t) et choisir "apple>ipad"
6) lancer l'encodage (bouton start)

quand fini, tu auras un fichier m4v

7) ouvre itunes
8) glisse le fichier m4v dans itunes (il ne doit pas y avoir d'encodage puisque c'est déjà fait, je ne comprends pas le message que tu as obtenu)
9) connecte ton ipad
10) dans la liste des appareils, sur itunes, clique sur ton ipad et va dans l'onglet "film"
11) coche "synchroniser les films"
12) soit tu sélectionnes "inclure automatiquement" soit tu coches seulement les films que tu désires avoir sur ton ipad

est ce  clair ainsi ? 

hésite pas


----------



## bernie14 (17 Novembre 2011)

je viens de te lire (urgence valise H-2j) pas encore appliqué ton "pas a pas" .j'essayes cet apres midi et je te donne le resultat . Sous Lion 7,0,1 avec handbrak 0,9,5.
merci pour ton aide


----------



## bernie14 (17 Novembre 2011)

bernie14 a dit:


> je viens de te lire (urgence valise H-2j) pas encore appliqué ton "pas a pas" .j'essayes cet apres midi et je te donne le resultat . Sous Lion 7,0,1 avec handbrak 0,9,5.
> merci pour ton aide



suite,16h15
pour l'instant ça encodeavec des parametres mis en automatique, c'est top!
je t'informe du resultat merci


----------



## naas (17 Novembre 2011)

(En complément, il existe des logiciels comme cineXplayer qui lisent plus de formats que ne sait le faire itunes, le chargement de films se fait via itunes mais sans synchro.
Autre solution: des logiciels (air player, goodplayer, aceplayer,...) qui permettent de ne pas devoir copier les fichiers sur l'iphone mais de lire le film sur l'iphone alors qu'il est stocké sur le mac (majestic) ou un disque dur externe.)
Fin de la digression


----------



## daffyb (17 Novembre 2011)

sinon, il y a oPlayer ou VLC pour ceux qui l'ont


----------



## bernie14 (17 Novembre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> oulah, on va aussi revoir comment faire une citation proprement
> 
> bonjour
> 
> ...



c'etait parfaitement clair et le resultat est excellent.
je te remercie ce "pas a pas" detaillé et efficace , je n'ai eu aucun probleme, si chaque probleme rencontré pouvait beneficier d'une aide aussi efficace ,que de bonheur avec chaque nouvelle application...:zen::

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h02 ----------




naas a dit:


> (En complément, il existe des logiciels comme cineXplayer qui lisent plus de formats que ne sait le faire itunes, le chargement de films se fait via itunes mais sans synchro.
> Autre solution: des logiciels (air player, goodplayer, aceplayer,...) qui permettent de ne pas devoir copier les fichiers sur l'iphone mais de lire le film sur l'iphone alors qu'il est stocké sur le mac (majestic) ou un disque dur externe.)
> Fin de la digression




Merci pour l'info, mais le resultat avec handbreak est parfait pour moi et la procedure est maintenant comprise ;je n'en demande pas plus.
Entout cas Merci pour l'aide reçue de tous.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> sinon, il y a oPlayer ou VLC pour ceux qui l'ont



merci pour l'info


----------



## asus (17 Novembre 2011)

je cherche un logiciel gratuit en fr  pour mettre mes dvd sur ipad2 pour visionner au chalet 
merci d'avance  

asus sur imac 1.5 lion du Canada


----------

